# Cannot shutdown since upgrade



## tim-m89 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have upgraded to 9.0 and any attempt at shutdown now does a reboot instead. Please help with any suggestions you may have. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

What are the last messages you see on screen?

Anything in the logfiles that might give a clue?


----------



## tim-m89 (Jan 25, 2012)

It gets most of the way at shutting everything down, so unfortunately nothing is getting logged in messages. I get vnodes remaining messages, then the final thing on the screen should be shutdown by acpi message, I hear the hard drives spin down but then a lot of stuff speeds up the screen. It's a little fast to read it properly but it's similar to some startup messages, I think it says ugen a few times.


----------



## tim-m89 (Feb 7, 2012)

I also posted this to the mailing list as something definitely broke between 8 and 9 and I'm surprised that I'm the only one affected. Help, anyone?


----------

